# 120 mm vs 140 mm in Push/Pull



## zero334 (2. Januar 2016)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einer passenden Wakü für mein Thermaltake level 10.
Leider ist in dem Gehäuse nur sehr wenig Platz (momentaner Kühler ist zu groß -> Gehäuse geht nicht ganz zu :/). Ich habe zur besseren Veranschaulichung Bilder vom Gehäuse hochgeladen.
Ich habe eine GTX 790, die ist bei weitem nicht so lang, wie die Radion auf dem Schaubild.

Ich habe also vorne am Gehäuse einen 140mm Lüfter hängen, der Luft in das Gehäuse bläst, und hinten einen 120mm Lüfter, der Luft aus dem Gehäuse bläst.

Was mache ich jetzt am besten?
140mm Radiator vorne oder 120mm Radiator hinten?
Welcher ist momentan am besten?
Gekühlt werden muss (in Zukunft) ein i7-6700k @ 4.5 kHz

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Januar 2016)

Auch wenns sich blöd anhört: Bei dem Kühler und den gegebenheiten dürfte es völlig egal sein welchen deiner Lüfter du wo hinbaust. Die 100W die ein übertakteter 6700K unter Vollast rausdrückt sind für keine der genannten Möglichkeiten auch nur das geringste problem. Bau so, wie es am besten reinpasst.

Einzige Ausnahme: Baue den Lüfter am CPU-Kühler so, dass er durchbläst. Die saugende Variante funktioniert hier nicht (aufgrund der Zwischenräume muss die angesaugte Luft nicht durch den Kühler...).


----------



## Lios Nudin (2. Januar 2016)

Ich würde es mit einer Arctic Liquid Freezer 120 (ACFRE00016A) für 50€ am Heck versuchen. Der Radiator und die beiden Lüfter benötigen ~10cm Platz, das sollte aber gehen.

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, wird ein 140mm Radiator inklusive Lüfter nur an einer Seite am Gehäuse befestigt. Ich bin mir da nicht sicher, ob das durch das Eigengewicht des Radiators inklusive Lüfter funktioniert. Außerdem bist du dann bei einem Wechsel der Grafikkarte bei der Länge eingeschränkt.


----------



## Cyanthetics (2. Januar 2016)

Vorne wäre am besten, wegen der größeren Fläche. Da würde ich den Lüfter aber umdrehen, damit die warme Luft vom Radiator nicht auf die Karte feuert.


----------



## zero334 (2. Januar 2016)

O.k. dann werde ich es wohl mit einem 120 mm Radiator hinten versuchen, wenn alle die Hitze vom 6700k schaffen 
Dachte mir, nur, das die 140 mm leiser sind. Die 120 er sollen ja recht laut sein.

Ich habe mir vorhin mal die H80i GT angesehen. In wie fern unterscheidet sich die von dem Arctic Liquid Freezer 120?
Ich hätte halt gerne eine Wakü bei der ich nicht angst um mein Trommelfell haben muss 
Die kosten für den Kühler spielen übrigens keine Rolle, bin froh, wenn alles kühl und einigermaßen leise läuft und ich mein Gehäuse wieder zu bekomme XD


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Januar 2016)

zero334 schrieb:


> Dachte mir, nur, das die 140 mm leiser sind. Die 120 er sollen ja recht laut sein.



Kommt auf Modell und vor allem Drehzahl an was da lauter ist, weniger auf den Durchmesser. 



zero334 schrieb:


> Die kosten für den Kühler spielen übrigens keine Rolle


Sei mir nicht böse aber bei jemandem der sich den Gehäuseunfall L10 für ne Schubkarre voll Geld kauft hab ich mir das fast gedacht.


----------



## Lios Nudin (2. Januar 2016)

zero334 schrieb:


> O.k. dann werde ich es wohl mit einem 120 mm Radiator hinten versuchen, wenn alle die Hitze vom 6700k schaffen
> Dachte mir, nur, das die 140 mm leiser sind. Die 120 er sollen ja recht laut sein.
> 
> Ich habe mir vorhin mal die H80i GT angesehen. In wie fern unterscheidet sich die von dem Arctic Liquid Freezer 120?
> ...



Beide stammen von Asetek (weiter unten auf der Seite), die Corsair lässt sich ihr Bling-Bling und ihren Namen gegenüber Arctic mit +50€ bezahlen (100€ vs 50€).

Die PWM Lüfter der Arctic haben einen Drehzahlbereich von 500-1350 U/min, zwischen Pumpe und Lüfteranschluss des Mainboards kannst du für 2,50€ auch einen Phobya Adapter 3Pin (12V) auf 3Pin (9V) 20cm - Schwarz einsetzen.


----------



## zero334 (2. Januar 2016)

@Incredible Alk hahaha, ja ist wohl Geschmacksache, fest steht aber, das man sich viel überlegen muss um es einigermaßen gebrauchen zu können (Verkabelungen sind eine Katastrophe).

Super, dann habe ich schon eine sehr gute Idee, wie ich das ganze hin bekomme.
Vielen vielen Dank Ihr 2


----------

